# Center Parcs - things to look out for?



## Whittsend (Oct 11, 2022)

For the first time since diagnosis I'll be going to Center Parcs for a weekend soon and would appreciate a bit of advice.  I already have waterproof patches to fit over my Libre2 device which have previously proved to be good, so no issue there for going in the pools.  
However, as a Type-1 are there things I should look out for with regard to going in the sauna, steam room etc?  Increased likelihood of hypos/hypers?  Increased likelihood of lower blood pressure/fainting?  If so, any advice on counteracting the effects?
Thanks all.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 12, 2022)

I can manage 10 minutes in anything hot, be it a hot tub, sauna or steam room, before I start to go hypo - on the assumption I'm 5-ish when I go in.  Of course if I'm higher to begin with, I can manage a bit longer.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 13, 2022)

Whittsend said:


> For the first time since diagnosis I'll be going to Center Parcs for a weekend soon and would appreciate a bit of advice.  I already have waterproof patches to fit over my Libre2 device which have previously proved to be good, so no issue there for going in the pools.
> However, as a Type-1 are there things I should look out for with regard to going in the sauna, steam room etc?  Increased likelihood of hypos/hypers?  Increased likelihood of lower blood pressure/fainting?  If so, any advice on counteracting the effects?
> Thanks all.


I’ve not long come back from Center Parcs. My best advise is take plenty of money! Apart from that, I was concerned being in the big whirling fast part of the pool but my Libre sensor never budged and I never ever cover mine up with  anything.  I didn’t visit the sauna etc this time but the last time my sensor blew off in the Jacuzzi!  It may have been already lose I don’t know but it was a bit embarrassing trying to catch it! So, if you do go in the Jacuzzi, be careful to check where the jets are. Enjoy, and don’t forget, plenty of money!


----------



## Whittsend (Oct 20, 2022)

Thanks for the responses (and apologies for the delay in replying!)


----------



## helli (Oct 20, 2022)

There is a risk of hypo from a sauna. Personally, I am ok but it is something to be wary of. 
Luckily, having Libre, it is easy for you to check your levels before you go in and "pop a jelly baby" (or fast acting carb of choice) to give you a buffer incase your levels fall. 
The heat of a sauna may affect Libre readings. In my experience, the sensor recovers but I keep my finger pricker and meter nearby for immediately afterwards. 
Take a spare Libre in case it decided to take a turn down the water slides without you. 

And have a fun weekend.


----------



## Whittsend (Oct 20, 2022)

helli said:


> There is a risk of hypo from a sauna. Personally, I am ok but it is something to be wary of.
> Luckily, having Libre, it is easy for you to check your levels before you go in and "pop a jelly baby" (or fast acting carb of choice) to give you a buffer incase your levels fall.
> The heat of a sauna may affect Libre readings. In my experience, the sensor recovers but I keep my finger pricker and meter nearby for immediately afterwards.
> Take a spare Libre in case it decided to take a turn down the water slides without you.
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up, especially about the possibility of me & the sensor going separate ways on the water slides!


----------

